# Windows 7 VSS shadow copies



## gg_texas (Feb 12, 2010)

It is my understanding that in Windows 7 that VSS or shadow copy capability is on by default for the system volume (normally C only. Due to the size of the hard drive that came with my new computer it is also formatted into drives E:, F:, and G: (D: is for the CD). How can I determine if the shadow copy feature is also created for the other volumes? And if VSS is determioned to be "on" for the extra volumes how can it be disabled on the extra volumes?

With my limited knowledge of VSS, is it correct to presume that if files are only created/saved/edited/deleted, etc. on flash drives or other portable media, or on hard drive volumes other than C:, then shadow copies of such files would not be made anyway and wouldn't be a concern?

Thanks to anyone who can provide clarification to this issue.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Mar 19, 2009)

Click Start, type *SystemPropertiesAdvanced*, press *Enter*.
Click the *System Protection* tab
This shows which drives *System Protection* is enabled for.
Select a drive, then click the *Configure* button
You can set the size, and chose to save *System Restore* points and *Previous Versions*, *Previous Versions* only, or turn it off.

You can also use the VSSAdmin tool from an Elevated Command Prompt.
To see the amount of space used by System Restore and Shadow Copies on Vista/Win7:
Open an Administrative Command Prompt:
Click *Start*, type *cmd*, when *cmd.exe* appears in the list, right click it and click *Run as administrator*
Type *vssadmin List ShadowStorage* and press *Enter*

If you want to change the size allowed to be used, enter this to see the format to use:
*vssadmin resize shadowstorage /?*


----------

